# check it out !



## mariner (Aug 13, 2004)

ok guys check this out 


*computercops.biz/forums.html


looks familiar ?


----------



## BONZI (Aug 13, 2004)

Ok whats so special about it???

lot ot ppl? lot of sections??


----------



## sohummisra (Aug 13, 2004)

dude if i'm not getting you wrong you are the second person this week who thinks digit copied a forum design or one copied digit. this is a PHP script. if you see at the bottom of hte page it is written:

Powered by phpBB 2.0.6 (c) 2001, 2002 by phpBB Group

Please tell me you weren't thinking what i thought you were thinking


----------



## superwiz (Aug 13, 2004)

oye, chor chor chor, pakdo


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 14, 2004)

mariner get facts strght pls, for forums people generally use templates like some people use templates to design webpages.
the forum u mnetion hav used a similar template


----------



## mariner (Aug 14, 2004)

hay guys no offence ! 
I LUV DIGIT !!!! BEEN A REGULAR FOLLOWER FROM 2001.

and walkie talkie  i do no that the forum templates will not be different
as the basic design has to b the same   !!!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 14, 2004)

Like I said earlier..

THIS FORUM NEEDS A CUSTOMIZED SKIN!!!
any team digit guys listening?


----------



## girish_b (Aug 14, 2004)

same thing.. powered by phpbb.com
 these forums are powered by phpbb
then check thi
*www.linuxjunkies.org/forum/


----------



## EinSTeiN (Aug 14, 2004)

Ya this forum does need a customised skin.


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 15, 2004)

customized skin would be appreciated


----------

